# K341 Charging Problems - 40V AC



## t-craw (Feb 23, 2014)

*K341 Battery Ignition with a 15 amp alternator and regulator/rectifier* (heavy fin, 2 AC terminals, 1 B+ Terminal and mounted to battery box).

First issue I had with this was very little A/C output. After testing and taking readings from stator (which checked out good) I discovered the six magnets inside the flywheel were not in the correct sequence. Remedied that by removing 2 and re-gluing them in the correct sequence (alternating poles next to each other).

Started engine up and at relatively low RPM (1700-1800) I was getting just over 28 volts AC at hot side of both stator leads and approximately 14.5 volts DC from B+ of regulator/rectifier terminal.

However, when I rev up engine to 3200 RPM, I'm reading around 40 volts AC (+/- 5 volts AC as it's very erratic on my digital mulit-tester) and I'm also reading 20 volts DC from B+ of regulator/rectifier (half of what AC input is) and it's very erratic as well, just like the reading obtained from the stator.

This is a NEW regulator/rectifier (actually NOS).

Questions: 

Should my stator be putting out this many volts AC (40 plus) at WOT?
Is my regulator/rectifier faulty? It's cutting AC voltage in half but does not appear to be regulating it.
Why the erractic reading on my meter instead of a continous, even reading?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be a faulty regulator. I had the same thing happen on my K301s,in my Bolens. It was new,also.You can try another,from one you know to be good(,but first,make sure the R/R is getting a good ground from the mount screws).
They use the same regulator/rectifier on the k series engines,so it shouldn't be hard to get a replacement,or exchange it.
The 40 VAC,is normal,at that RPM,but 20 VDC,is way too high. It should not exceed 14.5 VDC,at 3200 RPM.
As for the erratic readings,it could be weak connections,power spikes from the regulator/rectifier,or in some testers,weak batteries or weak gauge winding(analog type ).


----------



## t-craw (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you confirm this diagram to be correct? Right now I do not have any wire attached to the "A" terminal. I'm assuming the path for the DC voltage from regulator/rectifier is going back to battery via the "B" terminal.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just did similar tinkering, Ariens S-12, K301s, 15 amp, battery ignition

a, accessory - I just put my lights on this. yes, the current flows through the switch from the R terminal to the B terminal to charge the battery.

your question 1 - I'm not sure, but I don't think that's your issue. the only test I've seen says at 3600 rpm it should be over 28 AC volts

questions 2 and 3 are a bad regulator in my limited experience


----------



## t-craw (Feb 23, 2014)

Problem solved. *Stator was NOT grounded properly*. I've been so diligent about grounding issues on this thing. Have grounding straps going to both regulator and condenser but early on I neglected to clean up stator when I removed it before rebuilding this K341.

This morning I ran more tests. Found I was getting AC spikes from stator that went up to 80 volts very quickly then as low as 21 volts (say what?). 
Pulled it off this morning, cleaned mating surface on stator up really shiny and attached it back to bearing plate (which was already nice and shiny). Fired it up and it read good with maybe 36 volts AC max at WOT. No spiking like before.

However, appears I fried my NEW regulator/rectifier when all this spiking was going on before so another setback as usual. Have ordered one and now I have to wait a week for it to come in.

GROUNDING!:naah: Crazy stuff can happen from grounding issues and once again I've learned the hard way but it won't happen again. I garr ron tee.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link,to download a manual for the engine.It's free.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_1346_c_all.pdf


----------



## t-craw (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I already have this book though.


----------

